# which is your favorite 80's movie?



## legalien (2007 December 5)

I have two: mannequin (1987) and salsa (1988 !!


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 5)

legalien írta:


> I have two: mannequin (1987) and salsa (1988 !!



Kedves Legalien! Igaz, hogy én egy kukkot sem értek abból amit az újonnan nyitott topicokba írtál, de jól tetted. Túlságosan elmagyarosodott ez a fórum. Már gondolkodom azon, hogy éjszakánként (csak akkor van időm) a fejemre teszek egy fülhallgatót és a "relax-angolt" álmodom. Csak gyanítom, hogy ez kevés lenne ahhoz, hogy megértsem amit írsz. 

Nem is értem, hogy ti angolok miért nem úgy írtok, ahogy beszéltek.....(sic!)


----------



## Targenor (2007 December 5)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Legalien! Igaz, hogy én egy kukkot sem értek abból amit az újonnan nyitott topicokba írtál, de jól tetted. Túlságosan elmagyarosodott ez a fórum. Már gondolkodom azon, hogy éjszakánként (csak akkor van időm) a fejemre teszek egy fülhallgatót és a "relax-angolt" álmodom. Csak gyanítom, hogy ez kevés lenne ahhoz, hogy megértsem amit írsz.
> 
> Nem is értem, hogy ti angolok miért nem úgy írtok, ahogy beszéltek.....(sic!)



Szia!

A topik címe magyarra fordítva: Melyik a kedvenc 80-as évekbeli filmed?
Egyébként ne is csodálkozz azon, ha angolul ír, ez az "angol szektor"


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

Becsületére legyen mondva, hogy fél hatkor az első hozzászólásában kérdezte meg , hogy miért nem tud letölteni. A válaszomat megértette és láthatóan igyekszik


----------



## legalien (2007 December 5)

this topic is in english, i thought so the answers...

I don't understand =( what a pity.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 6)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> 
> A topik címe magyarra fordítva: Melyik a kedvenc 80-as évekbeli filmed?
> Egyébként ne is csodálkozz azon, ha angolul ír, ez az "angol szektor"



Hála és köszönet neked (már nem az első esetben!), bocs, hogy még azt sem tudtam, hogy ez az angol szektor!


----------



## sunyi85 (2007 December 11)

From the 80's : Dirty Dancing, La Boum (Házibuli) with Sophie Marceu


----------



## legalien (2007 December 13)

Dirty Dancing is great!!, by the way, what do you think about Dirty Dancing 2 Havana Nights?. I liked it too
I don't know about La Boum, is it a film from what country?

kiss!


----------



## Chiller (2007 December 17)

Favorite 80's movies...Back the the Future,Weird Science,The Hitcher,Blade Runner,Star wars and Alien...Quite enough movies but i grew up with these and i watch them from time to time.Oh and Flash Gordon...It's a classic.


----------



## legalien (2007 December 20)

back to the future is great!


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 22)

I do not like these films fortunately.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 22)

*Blessed, peaceful Christmas!*


----------



## Julcsika007 (2007 December 22)

I believe La Boom is a French movie, In Hungary the name of the movie was " Hazi Buli " and later they made another part La Boom 2.


----------



## Julcsika007 (2007 December 22)

I have 2 favorite movies, Meet the parent and Meet the Fokkers


----------



## Spanky (2007 December 23)

*Moonstruck (1987)*

*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093565/*


----------



## canadafan (2008 Február 22)

mine is _bird on a wire_ recently played on tv 
acbs @ http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0099141/


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

mine is Lethal Weapon


----------



## füsti (2008 Június 4)

I know it was made at 1990 but Northern Exposure!


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 12)

From '80 my favorite is the Night Mare on Elm Street parts  Robert Englund is an excellent actor


----------



## rogermorgue (2009 Április 24)

Goodfellas


----------



## Szafije (2009 Április 24)

Ghost busters :ugras::ugras:


----------



## john Grossman (2009 Április 26)

Gyonyoru no vagy szafije...


Szafije írta:


> Ghost busters :ugras::ugras:


----------



## Szafije (2009 Április 26)

Hűha...hát köszönöm, bár nem tudom miből gondolod


----------



## john Grossman (2009 Április 26)

A kepbol amit felraktal magadrol...


Szafije írta:


> Hűha...hát köszönöm, bár nem tudom miből gondolod


----------



## Szafije (2009 Április 26)

john Grossman írta:


> A kepbol amit felraktal magadrol...


 
Nem én vagyok az, csak egy rajz, ami tetszik, bár van hasonlóság, főleg a haja...de azért köszönöm :..:


----------



## Kelezé (2009 Április 26)

favourite 80's movie: Back to the future part II.


----------



## Kelezé (2009 Április 26)

Oh, and Rain Man from '88!


----------



## Kelezé (2009 Április 26)

Who finds a friend finds a treasure from '81...


----------



## x00 (2009 Június 5)

My favourite film is The profi with Jean Paul Belmondo.
It's a french film and its music is fantastic.


----------



## bbslut (2009 Június 10)

Star wars for me.


----------



## Harbi (2009 Szeptember 10)

alien, back to the future, aliens, alien 3)


----------



## kadiii (2009 Október 20)

*Nicholson*

Back to the future is great, but i'd like to ad The Shining(1980) Kubrick an Nicholson, at their best!


----------



## termodor (2009 Október 26)

The Footloose!!!


----------



## Ridita (2009 December 6)

Harlequin romances 
Cloud Waltzing, <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Cuser%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink {color:blue; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed {colorurple; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Treacherous Beauties, [/FONT]<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Cuser%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink {color:blue; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed {colorurple; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot][URL="http://www.movieretriever.com/movies/1701398/A-Change-of-Place"]A Change of Place, Another woman
and a french movie: Árnyékfeleség I don't know, what is the original title, maybe: I married to a died man [/FONT][/URL]

[FONT=&quot][URL="http://www.movieretriever.com/movies/1701398/A-Change-of-Place"][/FONT][/URL]


----------



## Szafije (2009 December 10)

Neverending Story ))


----------



## tmarcsika (2010 Január 28)

*-*

I love the Pretty Woman with Julia ROberts and Richard Gere! That is the best movie, that I've ever saw in the cinema.


----------



## syn-snow (2010 Január 30)

My favorite movie-Saturday Night Fever with John Travolta


----------



## darth1yoda (2010 Február 5)

Back in the day when movies were more about story telling and less about unintellectual eye candy or making a quick $. Tough question.

E.T.
Adventures in Babysitting
Howard the Duck
Back to the future
Karate Kid (just to name a few), but having to pick just one, it would have to be...<insert drum roll> Star Wars.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 11)

darth1yoda írta:


> Back in the day when movies were more about story telling and less about unintellectual eye candy or making a quick $. Tough question.
> 
> E.T.
> Adventures in Babysitting
> ...



Star Wars (1977), otherwise it is an entertaining movie.

What about:
Airplane! 
or
The Blues Brothers
or 
Good Morning, Vietnam
and I could go on 
Raiders of the Lost Ark

these are just a few good ones.


----------



## deviques (2010 Február 13)

Blade Runner. It never gets old. And let's not forget the hungarian guy in the movie


----------



## sata150 (2010 Február 13)

Alien saga.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 13)

deviques írta:


> Blade Runner. It never gets old. And let's not forget the hungarian guy in the movie



must be very famous he's name is "hungarian guy"


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 13)

sata150 írta:


> Alien saga.



Alien (1979)
*Aliens (1986)* this is the only one fits the criteria 
Alien³ (1992)
Alien Resurrection (1997)


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Február 14)

Flashdance (1983)


----------



## nagysuhi (2010 Február 14)

Top Gun
Final Countdown
And movies of Ötvös Csöpi


----------



## nyafkaliza (2010 Február 16)

Dirty dancing


----------



## Rickytikitavvi (2010 Február 22)

*this is hard...*

...cause all the best movies were made in the eighties... Let's think... Rambo..., nope, I'll look stupid... Blade Runner? anybody likes Blade Runner, so let's think again...
Heureka: you will find the quintessence of the era in the "Red Dawn". Thats the eighties, definitely. Sometimes I wonder whether it could turn to be actual again...
BTW I enjoyed "Highlander" a lot...


----------



## ineronos (2010 Február 23)

One vote for Aliens, and another one for the Terminator.


----------



## amberleaf (2010 Március 7)

Angel Heart with Mickey Rourke and Robert De Niro of course...


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## seedcold (2010 Június 8)

It has to be *Back To The Future Part 1*. No doubt about it...


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Július 3)

*HIGHLANDER (1986) - with Christopher Lambert* 






​


----------



## Siempre (2010 Augusztus 14)

There's no doubt about that: Dirty Dancing!


----------



## Dragonka7 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior (1981)


----------



## Ridita (2010 Október 17)

Return to Eden (Australian mini-series)


----------



## mgdth7 (2010 Október 21)

Back to the Future


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 25)

Return of the Jedi, Back to the Future and Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade were my favorites. I also enjoyed The Karate Kid and Home Alone.


----------



## slige (2010 November 5)

mine are breakfast club, flashdance and dirty dancing


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

Raiders of the lost ark, back to the future, and terminator


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

Hellraiser


----------



## willow_1843 (2011 Január 4)

Highlander, Adventures in Babysitting, and Pretty in Pink


----------



## willow_1843 (2011 Január 4)

Goonies was great too


----------



## dungdung23 (2011 Január 5)

My favorite is Dirty Dancing


----------



## Lestat1111 (2011 Január 21)

Footlose, Top Gun, Ghostbusters


----------



## beljas (2011 Március 14)

back to the future and goonies!


----------



## agata_2000 (2011 Április 5)

top gun, dirty dancing


----------



## lilyindil (2011 Április 18)

Terminator , of course!!!


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

Body Heat 1981 - yammi


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

The Jewel of the Nile 1985
Romancing The Stone 1984


----------



## zechs (2011 Május 26)

Star war~~


----------



## Mcmoki (2011 Május 27)

Back to the future, of course. What else?


----------



## boicho (2011 November 13)

The Untouchables


----------



## Ridita (2011 December 5)

Brenda Starr


----------



## Decebal88 (2011 December 9)

Once upon a Time in America 1994


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Tibor55 (2012 Január 10)

Terminator 1, Back To The Future.


----------



## Noodlesticks (2012 Január 14)

Mcmoki írta:


> Back to the future, of course. What else?



I'll have to agree.


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

Coctail


----------



## gefster (2012 Február 4)

Has to be The Empire Strikes Back followed closely by Highlander


----------



## icognito (2012 Február 4)

Footloose (1984), Highlander (1986), Indiana Jones (1984 & 1989), An Officer and a Gentleman (1982), Police Academy (All), Star Wars 
(all), A Room with a View (1986) There is bunch more, Hollywood used to be more creative =)


----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

[FONT=verdana,arial,sans-serif][/FONT] also E.T. from 1982 Steven Spielberg, but I liked Indiana Jones the most, it was great, at the time I had 14/15 years, good times.

cheers


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 16)

ariedam írta:


> also E.T. from 1982 Steven Spielberg, but I liked Indiana Jones the most, it was great, at the time I had 14/15 years, good times.
> 
> cheers



Me too!!!...But somehow for Indiana Jones after you watch it again, I have different opinion afterwards.


----------



## igniculus (2012 Október 21)

I think Star Wars, closely followed by Indiana Jones - Raiders of the lost ark.  But it's so hard to decide, so many of the movies in the '80-ies were somehow special. <3


----------



## arnoldka14 (2013 Február 17)

spider man 1,2,3,4,


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 14)

For me I think it is Police Academy (1,2,3).


----------



## panniparis (2014 Augusztus 15)

Sooo, sooo many great movies were made in the 80's, but one of my favourites undoubtably is the title : "When a man loves a woman" - Andy Garcia & Meg Ryan...a romantic movie, but very powerful acts by both actors...ohhhhh, and the child star, she was just incredible for her tender age...sadly don't remember her name... (y) (y) (y)


----------



## Sarkanyolo (2014 November 24)

arnoldka14 írta:


> spider man 1,2,3,4,


I don't think that these movies are from 80's


----------



## arnoldka14 (2014 December 9)

Sarkanyolo írta:


> I don't think that these movies are from 80's


[You are right. I wrote wrong. Sorry. My favourite 80's movie is The Terminator 1 with my best actor, Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 11)

My favorite 80's movie has got to be "Raging Bull", followed by "Raiders Of The Lost Ark" and "The Shining"


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 11)

Oh yes, i forgot about "The Empire Strikes Back"


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

Wait there are more (seems impossible to pick just one movie from the 80's)....
The 1st Terminator, the 1st Robocop, the 1st Batman (with Jack Nicholson), the 1st Back To The Future, the best James Bond of the 80's "A View To A Kill".....so many movies, all classics now !


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

Last one, a masterpiece from 1984 "Rhinestone" with Sylverster Stallone & Dolly Parton.

You know i'm just joking, you know i am, no really


----------



## Ridita (2015 Február 19)

Raktajino írta:


> Last one, a masterpiece from 1984 "Rhinestone" with Sylverster Stallone & Dolly Parton.
> 
> You know i'm just joking, you know i am, no really



Wow, is that a real movie?


----------



## darkquail (2017 Január 14)

Ghost Busters


----------



## kisskun (2017 Január 18)

I vote for Aliens (1986), Predator (1987), Runaway (1984)


----------



## kisskun (2017 Január 18)

...and Lifeforce (1985)
I like sci-fi movies


----------



## Németh Lázó (2017 Január 18)

8. utas a halál!


----------



## Tskmrkt (2017 Január 28)

Gud Dude.


----------



## LolaCica (2020 Március 25)

The Land Before Time, The Neverending Story, Labyrinth, The Naked Gun, Little Shop of Horrors, Ghostbusters, See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Ridita (2020 Március 26)

Breakfast club.


----------



## Herczeg0310 (2020 Május 22)

shadows in paradise is the best movie i'd ever seen.


----------



## Pozsonyi Krisztina (2020 Június 18)

Friday the 13th1, Beverly Hills Cop, Aliens


----------

